# What Is The Recovery Period For Spay Surgery?



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I really need to have Teddy spayed, since she will go into her second heat soon (ugh). She's now about 17 months old. 

I would like to travel soon after that, leaving her with the kids and hubby, and I don't want to make things difficult for them.

Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I would make sure they rest completely for a week, no running, jumping, etc so the wound has time to heal well. After that, I make sure they take it slow for another week. Even if the visable sutures are almost healed, the inside ones might not be. By the end of three weeks hopefully the wound will be almost entirely healed and I relax on the restrictions as long as everything continues to look normal and there's no obvious pain


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with Shade. Thats what I did with my dog when I had her spayed. After about 3 weeks, she was good to go without any restrictions.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Usually the stitches remain in for 10 days to 2 weeks, and I would restrict excess activity during that time. I've never done crate rest for spays and neuters, we just don't take them to the park and chuck tennis balls for them to chase. Leash walks should be fine, if you want. You'll probably find that she's almost totally back to normal within a couple of days post surgery.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Usually two weeks.

Removing the stitches is a minor outpatient procedure done in a few minutes in the vet's office by a veterinary assistant. You can be in and out in a short while.

I had to get my dog spayed to get the AKC papers released to me. My dog is still sweet and active.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate the time you took to answer.


----------

